# Speed hack tried



## TyrannosaurusTreks (7 May 2017)

Tried the magnet on the pedal & reverse the speed sensor today, one advantage obviously is getting past the 15.5mph on the flat .
Main thing for me is the lapse before getting to a hill & waiting for the assist cut in, so it was nice to ride right through & get up the hill.
My ride today was 37 miles average speed was 20.9 mph & fastest 32mph, to conserve battery I used eco mode on all the flats & standard on hills which there was a few & when I got back i had 10% left.
So it eats up double the battery life as I get 75+ normally,its ok on short runs but really not great in reality.
I will be putting it back to standard, it was a free hack so I thought I would try it.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (9 May 2017)

Twist and go is the way to go.
I cant get on with pedal assist.


----------



## Lonestar (28 May 2017)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Twist and go is the way to go.
> I cant get on with pedal assist.



I've only ever tried pedal assist on a Kalkhoff bike when on holiday and it was great for getting up the hills when my fitness was pretty poor.

http://www.kalkhoff-bikes.com/en/service/bike-tester-wanted.html

Saying that I found this,which looks pretty interesting.


----------



## byegad (28 May 2017)

And it's in contravention of C&U regs on the road.


----------



## Lonestar (29 May 2017)

byegad said:


> And it's in contravention of C&U regs on the road.



What is?


----------



## byegad (29 May 2017)

If your electric bike is capable of powering (under electric assist) over 15.5mph it is no longer an electric bike under the law and becomes a motor vehicle, As such it must meet Construction and Use regulations for lighting, brakes etc and needs to be registered, carry a number plate, have insurance and needs an MOT if over three years old. The rider must wear a Motorcycle helmet too.


----------

